# Safety Tip of the Day



## CalgaryPT (Oct 4, 2021)

Just ran into my old neighbour. His head looks like he did 10 rounds with Mike Tyson. When I asked him what happened he told me he tripped in his shop and cracked his head on his bandsaw going down. It's a real mess and he just missed his eye by less than an inch. He's black and blue still and said he thought that was the end for him. Worst part was the wait at urgent care where he said he was lucky he even got in—despite all the blood coming out.

How did it happen? His shoelace hooked on a half eyelet. I always hated those damn things and routinely squeeze mine shut whenever I get a new pair of shoes/boots. Unless you are a hiker or use all the time they are an accident waiting to happen—especially if you have a pair of shoes you normally leave laced up and just slide your feet into.

So word to the wise....this is the second person I know who has done this. Jeeeze Louise.


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 4, 2021)

Yup, I've been tripped up by those things as well.


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 6, 2021)

My daughter went to the hospital in an ambulance because an eyelet caught a shoelace when she was running for a bus. 400$ ambulance. 2 days in hospital with a concussion.


----------



## Perry (Oct 28, 2021)

I had that happen as a younger guy.  Pair of hiking boots.   Straight down.  Face first.  

I like this thread.   

Safety tip of the day.   Great idea.   

Have you gents seen the chainsaw discs for angle grinders?
Something to think about.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Oct 28, 2021)

Beejebuss, as i get older most of my power tools could be a safety hazard. Got a small ding last week from a bead axe.


----------



## DPittman (Oct 28, 2021)

That was good to see. I have one of those chainsaw blades I have yet to try.  I'm pretty sure I would not have been as cautious with it as I will be now.  Thank you you probably saved me an injury.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 28, 2021)

Chainsaw.....and angle grinder. 

In a safety thread.


----------



## Chicken lights (Oct 28, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> Just ran into my old neighbour. His head looks like he did 10 rounds with Mike Tyson. When I asked him what happened he told me he tripped in his shop and cracked his head on his bandsaw going down. It's a real mess and he just missed his eye by less than an inch. He's black and blue still and said he thought that was the end for him. Worst part was the wait at urgent care where he said he was lucky he even got in—despite all the blood coming out.
> 
> How did it happen? His shoelace hooked on a half eyelet. I always hated those damn things and routinely squeeze mine shut whenever I get a new pair of shoes/boots. Unless you are a hiker or use all the time they are an accident waiting to happen—especially if you have a pair of shoes you normally leave laced up and just slide your feet into.
> 
> ...


Was he wearing pants or shorts? 

One of the very first shops I worked at the owner liked to walk around in shorts and sandals, in the summer. Then Herbie got wise to that and angled the cutting torches at the right angle to throw fresh slag at the owner. Boy did that guy ever dance 

That’s probably one of the home shops worst habits, is just going out quick to do something, and not being dressed for work


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 28, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> Was he wearing pants or shorts?
> 
> One of the very first shops I worked at the owner liked to walk around in shorts and sandals, in the summer. Then Herbie got wise to that and angled the cutting torches at the right angle to throw fresh slag at the owner. Boy did that guy ever dance
> 
> That’s probably one of the home shops worst habits, is just going out quick to do something, and not being dressed for work


Shorts and sandals in a metal shop eh?  We ought to be grateful. It saves the rest of us from wasting too much us time having to figure them out.

The great thing about stupid people is that they tend to self-identify.


----------



## whydontu (Oct 28, 2021)

Ah, things we learn the hard way. Don’t wear a t-shirt with a hole in a welding shop. Who knew belly button skin was that sensitive? Every other area of skin was covered. Arc burns are very uncomfortable.


----------



## Tom O (Oct 29, 2021)

Thats How they came up with the “ White Lightning “ dance scene in the movie “Grease“


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 30, 2021)

Tom O said:


> Thats How they came up with the “ White Lightning “ dance scene in the movie “Grease“
> View attachment 17956


…and the song, “Welding School Dropout.”


----------

